
Apple ditches iPhone chip firm Imagination Technologies - walterbell
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/04/03/apple-ditch-iphone-chip-firm-imagination-technologies/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14021299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14021299)

